# Which is better CMOS or CCD for video camera?



## Anindya (Jun 3, 2007)

Which technology is better for video cameras CMOS or CCD? I am talking about consumer cameras.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jun 3, 2007)

Both are having it's own pros and cons. CCD is analog, CMOS is a dIGIRAL CHIP. I LIKE CCD. CMOS uses less power, but more noise than CCD. 

CMOS chips have previously been used in high end digital cameras, and very low end imaging products like web cams. If you are looking for a pocket size camcorder, 3CMOS is the best. Small Size, Less power usage etc... Or choose the 3CCD cam.

CMOS chip produces noise, Be sure to check the quality of inbuild noise reduction, before buying a CMOS camera.

For consumer level, CCD is better. You can't find a professional 3CMOS camera less than 50k.

You can find more here: *www.dalsa.com/markets/ccd_vs_cmos.asp


----------

